# No More Unibroue For Australia?



## Jez (11/8/09)

While picking up a bottle of Trois Pistoles tonight I was told by the owner of a reputable Sydney bottlo that the current stock of Unibroue's beers are the last we will see in Australia because they have stopped supplying the Australian importer. Apparently Unibroue are more concerned with supplying the Canadian & US markets and have decided to cut us off. 

Anyone know whether this is the case?? I sure will miss them if they disappear    


Jez


----------



## barls (11/8/09)

nooooooo it cant be tell me its not true. ill miss them.


----------



## Bribie G (11/8/09)

Yup Australia the branch office country. For example Philippines San Miguel - sure not the creme de la creme of beers - products are no longer imported despite being probably the biggest brewery in our region. It's a bit of a lottery.


----------



## DJR (11/8/09)

Ouch.. time to stock up on Wyeast 3864-PC Canadian/Belgian if you can get it then


----------



## DJR (11/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Yup Australia the branch office country. For example Philippines San Miguel - sure not the creme de la creme of beers - products are no longer imported despite being probably the biggest brewery in our region. It's a bit of a lottery.



They spent megabucks promoting that too - never took off at all.


----------



## Fourstar (11/8/09)

what a crock of... looks like i will get myself a few bottles of La Fin Du Monde shortly!


----------



## Bribie G (11/8/09)

DJR said:


> They spent megabucks promoting that too - never took off at all.


San Mig actually bought Boags then sold it on to Lion Nathan, maybe there's some sort of sunset clause why they don't supply Australia at the moment. I wouldn't mind a few bottles of Red Horse (a 7% Bock style lager). Problem with so many smaller breweries is that we are right at the end of their distribution chain so we don't get brews like Brains of Cardiff, Felinfoel of Llanelli, Camerons of Hartlepool (insert name of independent brewery here) but we do get the Heineken Megaultraswill brewers products like Tetley, Boddington, Newcastle Brown because they are from the Gigabreweries. I'm surprised that we actually got Unibrou in the first place. Beers such as Wells Bomardier and Speckled Hen are, like I said above, a lottery. Enjoy while available.


----------



## /// (11/8/09)

Is a footbridge ready enough to commit harikari on??? Well, maybe its not even a footbridge but a culvit, is that good enough, but this makes me sad ... never had bad beer by them and it is much revered in Northern IBU Land ... christ if I could ship beer all the way to Bulli and it tasted ROCK ON then I would be happy ... let alone ship it from Canada ..... freak ....

Ok, breath .... breath Scotty .... breath ....


----------



## PostModern (11/8/09)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## /// (11/8/09)

PostModern said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooooooo!!!!




Pop into tomorrow and we will commiserate .... a shared IBU experience no doubt ....


----------



## PostModern (11/8/09)

*sniff*I'll be there.*sniff*. 

Better buy out all the Unibroue beers from the usual source while we still can.


----------



## /// (11/8/09)

Source, or now Dealer???


----------



## np1962 (12/8/09)

Not Happy Jan :angry: 
Email sent, awaiting reply from the horses mouth!
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Aaron (12/8/09)

I have heard the same thing from a local retailer. I was told the reason was they couldn't keep up with local demand so were pulling out of some markets.


----------



## petesbrew (12/8/09)

Man, I'll be heading up to the bottlo this weekend, hoping some is left


----------



## eric8 (12/8/09)

petesbrew said:


> Man, I'll be heading up to the bottlo this weekend, hoping some is left


Same here! Unibrou is one of my favourite brands, I still have a bottle of their 17 left as well. Will have to try and find some 18 and buy a few bottles. Along with all of their other ones.
Damn that is a shame if true :angry:


----------



## winkle (12/8/09)

Arrrgh!
And I bet the usual stockists are out.
Soon there'll be dodgy blokes outside First Choice going "Psst, 330ml 3 pistols only 30 bucks"


----------



## marlow_coates (12/8/09)

Shit on a stick, stone the bloody crows, f#!&k, etc....

And they have just started to appear more frequently in bottlos that rarely stock good imports :angry: 
I suppose it is a sign of a good brewery that they can shut down what I thought would have been a profitable venture, just to concentrate on an even more profitable venture.

I am going to do the rounds this arvo or tomorrow, and secure a good stock of my favorites from their list.

Today is a sad day.


----------



## Muggus (12/8/09)

Bloody shame.

I'll make it my business to buy up any Unibroue beers I come across in my travels. Don't wanna miss out!


----------



## brendanos (12/8/09)

I guess the cat's out of the bag now, and the bad news is the rumours are true. I quizzed "Keith", "Deputy Sales Manager, Overseas Sales Group, Corporate Strategy Department" from Sapporo as to the reasoning behind the move (they own Unibroue if you didn't know), and what I was told is that they simply can't produce enough beer at their current facility to keep up with demand, so are going to stick to servicing the local markets for the time being. 

The good news is that plans are already under way to build a bigger brewery, so they will be back..... one day. Til then, drink up and make the most of them while you can (and perhaps put a few 17's, Trois Pistole's and Terrible's in the cellar).


----------



## Bizier (12/8/09)

I was thinking that the current situation can only be remedied by expanding production, not a bad situation to be in. They generate a little short term capital and we will get it again... and hopefully it will be the same or similar.

In the meantime I will do like Fourstar, La Fin du Monde is my pick of their lineup.


----------



## bum (12/8/09)

I've been looking at these beers at one of my locals for a while but I know very little about them and haven't been sure which to grab (the price tag hasn't helped my indecision either). Inspired by this thread I committed to trying one before I can no longer do so and toddled off post-haste. Settled on the Maudite (not mentioned in this thread at time of reading but the slender description on the box made it seem the most to my liking).

Gusher.

Gutted.


----------



## sinkas (12/8/09)

Frigiante is the only one worth buying up,


----------



## WarmBeer (12/8/09)

Not sure why I'm letting the cat out of the bag, but Cloudwine in South Melbourne still have 330ml Trois Pistoles and Maudite in stock for the curious.

I would have bought up their entire stocks, but at $25.50 for a 4 pack, I have a wife and children to feed for the next week instead.


----------



## redbeard (12/8/09)

bum said:


> I've been looking at these beers at one of my locals for a while but I know very little about them and haven't been sure which to grab (the price tag hasn't helped my indecision either). Inspired by this thread I committed to trying one before I can no longer do so and toddled off post-haste. Settled on the Maudite (not mentioned in this thread at time of reading but the slender description on the box made it seem the most to my liking).
> 
> Gusher.
> 
> Gutted.



Ive had a few unibrouez & perhaps the fin de monde was gassy but none were gushers. I would take it back & ask for a replacement. the unibroue website has resonable descriptions from memory.

cheers


----------



## bum (12/8/09)

Uh, I'm not sure they'd want it back in the condition I'd be able to return it (in an hour or so). Thanks for the tip on the webpage, I'll give it a squiz.


----------



## barls (12/8/09)

personally my favorite is the trios pistole and the raftmans


----------



## Screwtop (12/8/09)

For cryin out loud and slobberin down the sink.....no Unibroue.

Well at least they haven't licensed production here to make up production shortfalls..............yet!!

Screwy


----------



## goomboogo (12/8/09)

A recent thread asked the question, what is your favorite brewery? Unibroue seemed to get most people's vote. Hopefully a new production facility with greater capacity will see these beers return to our shores. Fingers crossed, the quality and character of the beers remain the same at the new brewery.

_"Well at least they haven't licensed production here to make up production shortfalls..............yet!!_ ". I wonder what CUB could do with this range of beers? Maybe Trois Pistole Mid Low-Carb Blonde.


----------



## bum (12/8/09)

With lime.


----------



## brendanos (12/8/09)

BribieG said:


> San Mig actually bought Boags then sold it on to Lion Nathan, maybe there's some sort of sunset clause why they don't supply Australia at the moment. I wouldn't mind a few bottles of Red Horse (a 7% Bock style lager). Problem with so many smaller breweries is that we are right at the end of their distribution chain so we don't get brews like Brains of Cardiff, Felinfoel of Llanelli, Camerons of Hartlepool (insert name of independent brewery here) but we do get the Heineken Megaultraswill brewers products like Tetley, Boddington, Newcastle Brown because they are from the Gigabreweries. I'm surprised that we actually got Unibrou in the first place. Beers such as Wells Bomardier and Speckled Hen are, like I said above, a lottery. Enjoy while available.




For the record - you can buy Brains, Felinfoel, and Cameron's from me (though I am in Perth, but can ship nationally)! PM if you'd like to read on


----------



## /// (12/8/09)

bum said:


> With lime.



Suitably Bogoned ...


----------



## Kai (12/8/09)

I'm gonna take a slightly different tack on this; if they don't want us then I don't want them. Fine.

*sniff*


----------



## /// (13/8/09)

That works, maybe we might start a collective of brewers who can brew similar beers ...in place of ...


And call it, like, Uniquebrew ???


----------



## Weizguy (24/8/09)

The price gouging, I have been advised, is already starting to happen in Newcastle, with $50 being asked for a 750 ml bottle of La Fin du monde.

It's not right, and it's not fair... a bit like Mal Meninga's left leg.

May have to buy up...well, whatever I can afford.

Beerz
Les


----------



## Bribie G (24/8/09)

brendanos said:


> For the record - you can buy Brains, Felinfoel, and Cameron's from me (though I am in Perth, but can ship nationally)! PM if you'd like to read on



Wow sorry I missed that, will pm


----------



## joshuahardie (24/8/09)

50 dollars
Super ouch

to think that earlier in the year i could get a 3 pack of 750ml bottles for $35

Shame, Unibroue make some of my favourite beers.


----------



## eric8 (24/8/09)

And speaking of buying up, I bought these in Canberra on the weekend.



have not either of these, but they will be drunk, some time in the future. I have a bit of a collection going now, these 2, 1x 17, a couple maudite and a couple of La Fin Du Monde.
The hunt is on!!


----------



## SAbier (24/8/09)

Ok first post, see if this works

Last week i called someone in adelaide who gets their unibroue beers directrly from the Adelaide based Palais imports, who are apparently the sole importers of Unibroue to Australia.
the guy told me that Unibroue beers were still going to be imported into Oz until the end of the year, and that he had an order coming in a couple of weeks himself.
so i wouldnt be paying $50 for a bottle of anything just yet ( I bought a 750ml bottle of la fin du monde on friday for $16 )

cheers

Seb


----------



## Luka (25/8/09)

SAbier said:


> Ok first post, see if this works
> 
> Last week i called someone in adelaide who gets their unibroue beers directrly from the Adelaide based Palais imports, who are apparently the sole importers of Unibroue to Australia.
> the guy told me that Unibroue beers were still going to be imported into Oz until the end of the year, and that he had an order coming in a couple of weeks himself.
> ...



I recently got a selection of 16, 17 and Terrible from those guys and nothing was mentioned about them not being available anymore. The Terrible, btw is awesome!


----------



## SAbier (25/8/09)

wally said:


> A "heads up" for Adelaide brewers,
> 
> I was at the Edinburgh last Night. They have presentation packs consisting of 3 x 750ml bottles of the following beers :- La Fin du Monde, Maudite and Trois Pistoles, selling for $39.99.
> 
> ...



thanx wally, got a pack for my birthday, and grabbed another pack today, and a bottle of chambly noire which i hadnt tried yet.

cheers 

SebView attachment Unibroue_Gold_Medal_pack.bmp


----------



## SAbier (25/8/09)

Luka said:


> I recently got a selection of 16, 17 and Terrible from those guys and nothing was mentioned about them not being available anymore. The Terrible, btw is awesome!



you bought those bottles directly from palais imports?, 

I thought they only sold wholesale to businesses.


----------



## joshuahardie (26/8/09)

Was able to finally track down a bottle of Unibroue Quelque Chose, before I have no chance of ever seeing it again.

Anyone ever tried it. I am gonna drink some of it cold, but the majority of it hot


----------



## Fents (28/8/09)

For anyone in Melb :

Sadly, Unibroue will no longer be exporting to Australia. 

To access the last of their Australian shipment please contact James at Carwyn Cellars on 03 9484 1820 or email your order to: [email protected], 

20% deposit required, order cut-off 31 October 2009

Full case orders only please.

Orders will be filled on a first-come-first-served basis. 



Beer Prices



Item
Case Price .inc GST
Units
Qty

Blanche De Chambly 355ml
$100.00
24


La Fin Du Monde 

355ml
$ 145.00
24


Maudite

355ml
$145.00
24




Trois Pistoles

355ml
$ 145.00
24


Apple Ephemere

355ml
$ 125.00
24




Chambly Noire

355ml
$ 125.00
24


Raftman

355ml
$125.00
24


Don De Dieu

355ml
$145.00
24


Terrible

750ml
$225.00
12


La Fin Du Monde

750ml
$ 175.00
12


Maudite

750ml
$ 175.00
12


Trois Pistoles

750ml
$ 175.00
12


----------



## eric8 (28/8/09)

^^^^^^ There are some scary prices there!!!


----------



## kabooby (29/8/09)

I was told that they are still shipping to January next year. If this is the case I would be weary of overinflated prices when it may still be imported for another 5 months.

Kabooby


----------



## WobblyBoot (4/9/09)

What are we doing? If our favourite beer disappears, brew a better one!

Plus, we Aussies could support our microbrews more.

It's the strong microbrew culture in Canada that nurtured Unibroue and made it popular.

As an Aussie who lived in Canada for two years, I think the microbrew culture over there is awesome. Consequently, the range of beers available at pubs and bottle shops is broader and the beers are (dare I say?) better than the average Aussie beer.

I guess I'm preaching to the choir here, but we need to support the little guys so the average pub and bottlo can safely get more adventurous in beer varieties.

Don't get me wrong, I will really miss Unibroue. I still remember the first time I tried La Fin Du Monde - I was broke and working at a bottlo in Calgary, but suddenly my taste buds were millionaires. I soon discovered a place that had Blanche De Chambly on tap. :icon_cheers: Now, every drop of Unibroue I have over here brings back amazing memories. I really hope we get it back soon.

But at the same time, there are _great_ Aussie beers out there giving Unibroue a run for their money. Right now as I ramble I'm loving a glass of Saison from Beechworth Brewery (head and shoulders above any other Aussie brewery I've tasted).

Support your Aussie brewery, and one day Canadians will be crowing about OUR beer!!


----------



## Tony (5/9/09)

All i can say is  and :angry: 

Im glad i bought this a couple months ago. Will save it for a special occasion now.

Can anyone tell me if its worth keeping it in a cool dark place for any length of time of best drank fresh?


----------



## joecast (5/9/09)

picked one up today as well tony. never tried it before but the bottle says best before 11/11/2013!! sitting in the "cellar" now right next to a bottle of deus.

edit: forgot to say the bottle shop said they were still expecting another shipment of unibroue to be coming in so not sure when their stock will be drying up.


----------



## uneekwahn (7/10/09)

It's been a while since I've been on AHB, but I thought I'd add my condolences to the thread as well.

Blanche de Chambly and I started off like any young couple, me wanting to try new and exciting things and her willing to open herself up to anyone with the money. Slowly over time we began a love/love relationship that has now lasted for around 3 years. She then introduced me to her friends, La Fin du Monde, Quelque Chose, 16, 17, Ephemere and Maudite. Whilst all of her friends and I have had our flings, I still return to my Blanche de Chambly, and she will always hold a special place in my heart. 

My wife didn't even mind when Blanche de Chambly made a special appearance at our honeymoon in Broome (courtesy of my parents flying up for my birthday). I still regret giving away a bottle to the brewer (PJ I think) @ Matsos in Broome (he traded me a couple of bottles of Mash's Mex beer). More recently, my parents bought the last 19 stubbies from the International Beer Shop for my birthday in August.

Here's a few photos to keep the hope alive that one day we shall see Unibroue start to export to Australia again in the very near future.

Blanche and I on Roebuck Bay, Broome in September 2007.






Blanche relaxing in the sun at Exmouth in May 2009.






Blanche and a few friends, chilling in the fridge.






Blanche's big sister, du Monde, showing me what she's made of.






Ladies, you will be missed, so until we meet again, so long and thanks for all the fish!

Jason.


----------



## redbeard (7/10/09)

The local BWS told me all unibroue are deleted items and will be discounted until sold out.

cheers


----------



## Pollux (7/10/09)

Which BWS is your local?


----------



## CraigJ (8/4/10)

> Dear Jason,
> I stumbled across this post of yours recently and I was so impressed with your commitment and enthusiasm for Unibroue beers, I felt compelled to reply.
> My name is Craig Jessup and I am a partner in Palais Imports (the Australian importer of Unibroue beers).
> Unibroue has been a BIG part of our little importing company for the last 6 years and it would be an understatement to say that we were disappointed when we heard from the brewery that they were going to stop all exports worldwide (excepting USA and Japan).
> ...


----------



## jiesu (8/4/10)

Haha Awesome! 
Well done Jason. I shed a tear as well


----------



## zebba (8/4/10)

Nice one Jason, I'm jealous! I sent an email to unibroue when i first heard the news and got this in respons:


> Good Day!
> 
> We thank you for your email and interest for Unibroue.
> 
> ...


Oh well, I've got 1 terrible and 6 trois pistoles sitting at home. It's so hard to find the occasion to drink them though. Although as some dude said in some movie I saw once "the special occasion is when you open the bottle". Or something.


----------



## Pollux (6/5/10)

Dropped by my local Vintage Cellars the other day and grabbed a bottle of the Blanche de Chambly, we started chatting about how Unibroue had ceased import. I asked (as a joke) if he had any of the 3 packs that they were selling a couple of years back for $35. Turns out he was holding one for a mate, but he hadn't heard anything from this guy for a while, and told me to come back in a few days....

Well, I stopped by this morning to grab some wine and guinness for a the stew I'm making tonight and he had some good news for me....

Now to decide when to open one.....


----------



## uneekwahn (14/6/10)

Wow.

I haven't been on here in quite a while, so as soon as it hits 9am in SA, I'm going to be calling Craig and keeping my fingers crossed he still has a few of my ladies available 

Craig, I'll reply here, as well as calling you. You are absolutely more than welcome to use my post and photos on your website. I only ask that you provide a link to my website (http://rufn.it/blog) in return  Although nothing to do with beer (except a few ramblings of mine once and a while), I can't help but try to advertise my little blog wherever I can 

Speak with you soon!

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## uneekwahn (14/6/10)

I actually sent them an email a couple of months after my honeymoon with photos of me drinking blanche de chambly up in Broome (WA's far north) and got a lovely response from them thanking me and telling me they'd shown it to all the brewers. Unfortunately when I lost my job last year, I never got to keep a copy of that email 



Zebba said:


> Nice one Jason, I'm jealous! I sent an email to unibroue when i first heard the news and got this in respons:
> 
> Oh well, I've got 1 terrible and 6 trois pistoles sitting at home. It's so hard to find the occasion to drink them though. Although as some dude said in some movie I saw once "the special occasion is when you open the bottle". Or something.


----------



## uneekwahn (14/6/10)

aargghh!! damn public holidays in South Australia!!! HOLD ON BLANCHE, HOPEFULLY WE WILL MEET AGAIN SOON!


----------



## remi (14/6/10)

i was at mccoppins bottle shop in fitzroy last night, and they seemed to have a full stock of the unibroue range still on their shelves...

remi


----------



## SAbier (15/6/10)

Ive been stocking Unibroue for the winter, this is how my back fridge looks like at the moment.


----------



## SAbier (15/6/10)

and heres the rest of it, pardon the vb : )


----------



## uneekwahn (18/6/10)

Have finally been in contact with Craig @ Palais Imports and unfortunately they've run out of Chambly to send me 

THANKFULLY, Craig is such a good chap that he's sending me 2 x 4 packs from his OWN personal supply. What a champ!!!

Many thanks again to Craig @ Palais Imports for this, I'm extremely honoured he thinks so highly of my love affair with Blanche 

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## uneekwahn (30/7/10)

Got home this evening and there was a lovely box waiting for me with the Chambly provided by Craig @ Palais Imports.

Again, another thank you to Craig for such a kind gesture (I know I wouldn't share from MY personal stash of Chambly (if I had one! ).

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## Tony (30/7/10)

i have a few big bots put away for special ocasions


----------



## Pollux (29/9/10)

Ahhh, sitting here drinking a bottle of the Terrible........First time I have tasted it and wow, just wow.

So glad I have another bottle in storage downstairs. Although I think I may have to gather some more before places start running out....


----------



## Phoney (29/9/10)

I went to Camperdown Cellars on Parramatta road (Sydney) the other day and they had a fridge shelf full of it...


----------



## Pollux (29/9/10)

That's where the bottle I am drinking came from.......Can't wait to tell my wine snob father in law I paid $28 for a bottle of beer..........That's cheap by his wine standards...


----------

